# Can you give me feedback on my Leatherface costume please?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I have mixed feelings right now. I think I will look better with my fake ******* teeth, my apron, and my hair really messed up. Physically, I like to think I am ideal-looking to be Leatherface. Although I admit I think I look overall better as Jason Voorhees. I could tell my Ma was not all that impressed with my Leatherface costume, but my girlfriend was, but she likes my Jason mask better. I just think I look a little cheap-looking right now as Leatherface, and I prefer to have a movie quality look. I believe the apron will be the saving grace for the costume and help improve it a lot.

I am trying to think of what other things I can do to improve it. Maybe put some blood around my lips, and/or darken my skin like in the TCM remake? I am also thinking of being Jason Halloween night too, especially if Leatherface does not go well with the general public. If I decide to try to be Jason too, I can already have the make-up on, and the pants and boots on as well. I am even considering dressing as Leatherface on Halloween Eve, and being Jason on Halloween or vice-versa.

Anyhow, I really need feedback, so please be honest and if you could also please make suggestions to improve it, I would appreciate it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

weather, weather, weather. Dirty up that chainsaw a bit. Same for the shirt and pants. Blood stains and some dirt. Especially on the apron. Just looks too clean right now.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Get some gloves...old work gloves...LEATHER


----------



## thomasraven (Jun 27, 2013)

You have a decent base. You just need to keep working on the details. I assume you're going for the Texas Chainsaw 3D look? Here are some unfiltered suggestions. Hope they don't sound harsh as I just want to help you make an awesome costume.

First off, do what shadowbat suggested and weather everything. If you need help doing that, watch this video I made for my Myers costume. The outfit is different but the methods are the same. 






You also need a shirt that's made out of a woven fabric that hangs better and is heavier. Watch the movie. Look at the texture of the fabrics used. Then take note not only of the clothes but also of HOW they're worn. He rolls up his sleeves and tucks his shirt in. His pants are high-waisted. Remember that this should be about how he wears his clothes, not how you do. He also hunches over. Get into the physicality of it. Try to mimic how he moves. You'll be surprised by how it will change how people perceive you. Then look at your hair. Did you wash it today? I bet he didn't. Put something in your hair to grunge it up. Dirty up the backs of your hands. Grw or paint stubble around your mouth. This leatherface had a beard under there, I think. Get into the details beyond shirt color and a mask. 

One other thing - I have that same chainsaw and it looks like a kid's toy as-is. It's a great prop, but you wanna dirty it up and make it look greasy. I'm currently painting mine to look like a Pouland from the first film. Maybe hit the edges with a little silver paint to make it look like that yellow has worn off in places. You get the idea.

Have fun playing the character, not just wearing the costume, and you'll look great. Seriously. Good luck!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Jul 11, 2008)

Your mask is awesome! So is the chainsaw, but I would distress it more with a better paint job ("rusting" the blade would be a definite plus.) There are tutorials all over the forum and on YouTube to do that. I haven't seen the 3-D movie so I don't know what to reference there, but in the classic version Leatherface wore a dirty, messed-up, tattered white dress shirt with a tie (like he was going to church or something.) The apron would totally add to it. Somebody suggested leather gloves and I gotta agree; distress those too. 

Making up your face is a great idea, like some bruising and scarring in the visible areas of your face. Painting your teeth instead of wearing the ******* dentures is a good alternative. At least you won't sound like you got something in your mouth all the time'!


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

I would say a white buton shrit (fron thirft store) and of clucse you need a black tie and an apron to wear with this costume. The aprond should be slttered and blood smeared.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you all very much for the feedback, I really appreciate it.

In regards of the shirt - Unfortunately, I was unable to find one similar to the one the Leatherface character wore in "Texas Chainsaw 3D". I am hoping however that the apron I am going to wear will cover up the shirt, so I don't believe there is a need to do anything with the shirt.

The character did not wear gloves in the film, but I may wear some anyhow just to give the character an extra edge. I also agree tucking the shirt in, and rolling up the sleeves is a good idea.

The idea to add Leatherface-like physical movements is a good one, and I appreciate the suggestion.

When the apron arrives, I will take a new and improved picture.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

What do you folks think of these?


----------



## thomasraven (Jun 27, 2013)

Better. Here are some tips from my website for dressing up that chain saw.

http://costumebot.com/archives/502


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Best apron I ever seen! Lol. Looks great man, glad you love it and the rest looks great man.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the link. I'll take a look.

Thanks Brad! I agree.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I threw together a Leatherface costume for my haunted garage a few years ago. It was one of the best things I've been in there. 
I'm going to a costume party this weekend and I'm not sure what to be. I've been thinking about going as Leatherface since I've got the stuff.
I think once you get the white shirt and tie you will be all set.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

There is no white shirt as this is the 3D costume and uses a red shirt. I also customize the chainsaws to look more realistic and add a wooden bar. Here are some pics of me in the costume with the chainsaw. I added chunks of flesh and bone fragments, as well as hair to the apron. I don't own a 3D mask so I used one that I have.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Great pictures!

I bought some stuff recently to grease my hair up so it will look like I had not washed it in weeks, and I plan to have a scruffy beard too. Thank you thomasraven for those wonderful suggestions! Thanks again to Brad as well. You guys helped make a huge difference.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

You could also use a gray mad scientist wig to look like Daniel.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Daniel? Who's that?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daniel Yeager the guy who played Leatherface in 3D.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh! That's who I thought you meant. That's a good idea, but my hair is so long, I can figure out a way to make my hair look that way. I'll even cut some of it if needed.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

*My Leatherface costume*


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The apron is not clean, it has a lot of dirt stains, blood, bone fragments, hair etc. I made the apron look at the pics I posted and videos. It is actually a lot more dirty, gory and bloodier than the movie one. That is low lighting also and details don't show as much at night. You can see the original light color of the apron in my pics also before all the dirt and grime. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPYC1Qnwp7M


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought the exact shirt Dan Yeager wore in the movie off eBay recently, and it is a perfect fit. I am gonna look even more epic next Halloween. I may do some street performing too in the future.

Thank you as always SirBrad for the amazing apron.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I saw that that is awesome! I am also selling a full remake costume on eBay now as well, which will include the gauntlets, apron, shirt, pants, and tie. Should be done in a few days but the auction is live. Looks great with your mask!


----------

